# Gigabyte APP Center



## jan455 (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Gigabyte App Center geht seit dem neuen Update was ich gestern installiert habe über den Rand des Monitors hinaus. Auf die Spalte Live Updates kann ich gar nicht mehr zugreifen und die andern nur durch verschieben der Spalten. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das wieder rückgängig kriege?

MFG 

Jan


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Oktober 2013)

Grüß dich *jan455*

Danke für dein Feedback, gebe ich weiter.

Bitte folgendes durchführen:
1- Hilft es die Auflösung höher zu stellen ? => Das AppC. bitte minimieren und nach der Änderung der Auflösung wider maximieren. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, bitte zu Punkt 2.
2- Bitte die SW über die Systemwiederherstllung-"Punk" zurücksetzen oder über Programmverwaltung deinstallieren und über dir Treiber CD das AppC. neu installieren. Sollte diese nicht funktionieren, bitte weiter zu Punkt 3.

3- 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen vor dem PC:
Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt     auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer      0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18      Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alles schnell und verständlich  durch  

Alternativ kannst du aber auch dieses Formular nutzen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## jan455 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich führe mien Windows im Anzeige Modus 125 % aus. Habe jetzt auf 100 % runtergestellt. Es klappt. Alles gut zu sehen aber ich möchte das jetzt nicht so bleiben lassen. Ich habe einen sehr großen Bildschirm da kann ich kaum noch was erkennen mit 100 %. Können sie doch verstehen. Probiere jetzt Punkt 2 . Muss ich dort auch die Untergruppen deinstallieren bzw. neu installieren (Easy Tune, USB Blocker...)?


MFG 

Jan


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback, 
- dann bitte ruf mal an und eventuell gibt es ein andere einfache Lösung  wenn nicht....
-hier reicht es nur die AppC zu deinstallieren  Im zweifel, wird nochmal alles nach installiert während der AppC. Installation.


----------



## jan455 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin durchgekommen und sofort wurde aufgelegt. Komisch. Wievile kostet die Hotline?


----------



## jan455 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die vom Support konnten mir nicht helfen . Die haben gesagt, das das daran liegt, dass ich die 125% vergrößerung habe nur mit 100 gehts. Da versteh ich aber nicht warum das davor immer ging. Gut ich deinstallier das Zeug jetzt alles nochmal. Kann ich meine persönlichen Lüftereinstellungen irgendwie spreichern (in Easy Tune) ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen *jan455*

Danke für dein Feedback, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, sorry. Am besten mach ein Screenshot von den Einstellungen und nach Neuinstallation trag sie wieder ein.

Gruß GBTTM


----------

